
Ability to Watch a project but only for major/minor releases [Feature Request] - jerrygoyal
https://github.com/isaacs/github/issues/1707
======
jerrygoyal
there's not any official public github issue tracker site so posting here so
that it gets a bit of spotlight and github guys would take it into
consideration.

